# Fly screens



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi again, does anyone know if it is possible to fit fly screens to sliding upvc windows please? Raining here yet again!will be pleased when were over there now and in the sunshine.:clap2:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Hi again, does anyone know if it is possible to fit fly screens to sliding upvc windows please? Raining here yet again!will be pleased when were over there now and in the sunshine.:clap2:


You can buy the material from most DIY places in sheets. Then cut it to shape and I fitted mine with velcro. Neighbour fitted it in to the windows with a thin wood frame, between the window and the shutter


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Hi again, does anyone know if it is possible to fit fly screens to sliding upvc windows please? Raining here yet again!will be pleased when were over there now and in the sunshine.:clap2:


yes you can get ones thatfit to the inside on the edge of the trqack for the window. We have them on a couple of windows and a full size one on the patio doors. Where to get them would be have a local window supplier make them up ffrom measurements.


----------

